# i am so sad..............



## acidrain

:'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


my girly passed away.


----------



## acidrain

Star I love you more than anything on earth
You introduced to a world of a rattie herd
I didn’t have you long, and I hope I was a good dad
Because losing you makes me feel so sad
When I got you at the pet store, you were very scared
But after you got home, you loved me with such care
I am sorry if I ever did anything wrong
You’re my girl, and my love for you will long
Your cuddles were so special, Warm and filled with care
I will always cherish, all the time we shared
I hope you are in heaven, with plenty of rattie friends
One day I will see you, and we will play and cuddle to no end
I gave you a piece of my pajama pants that you loved to play in
So now you can have part of me, just like I have a part of you in my heart. So now you will remember, you’re my shining star
I love you so much, you’re my special shining Star.
I will always miss you, my love,
Especially when I look in to the stars
With all the love in the world, I’m always in your heart
You special friend and daddy,
Nick


----------



## wizzyjo

I am so sorry for your loss. its a really nice poem but next time please listen to people on the website when we tell you to take your rat to the vet. 

rest in peace little star :-*


----------



## acidrain

the vet had nothing to do with it. honestly.


----------



## wizzyjo

rats dont suddenly drop down dead without cause, a vet could of prevented it or told you that she was close to this stage.


----------



## acidrain

it was a ongoing previous disease out of my hand. i was a great father to her.


----------



## ration1802

I do not believe for one instant that you were a 'great' anything to her. You allowed her diarrhea to go unchecked for too long, including bleeding. You overbathed her and you dismissed every single piece of advice you were given. A vet (you know, who went to veterinary school for years and actually knows what they're talking about?) could have been the difference between life or death. Admit what went wrong, learn from it and be a better owner next time. 

Poor Star. RIP


----------



## acidrain

Ration1802 said:


> I do not believe for one instant that you were a 'great' anything to her. You allowed her diarrhea to go unchecked for too long, including bleeding. You overbathed her and you dismissed every single piece of advice you were given. A vet (you know, who went to veterinary school for years and actually knows what they're talking about?) could have been the difference between life or death. Admit what went wrong, learn from it and be a better owner next time.
> 
> Poor Star. RIP



<edit: rfadmin>! WORK ON BEING NICE TO <edit> HUMANS! YOU THINK THIS IS AN EASY TIME FOR ME?


----------



## ration1802

Do you think it was an easy time of suffering for Star? I'm sorry, I'm not here for the humans - my efforts are concentrated to helping the lives of the RATS, not the egos of their owners. I feel sorry that your rat had to die, not for you for losing her. As, in my opinion, her death could have been preventable given the correct medical care - which you refused her.

I'm not here to pamper your bad feelings. In MY opinion, you let your rat down.


----------



## acidrain

Ration1802 said:


> Do you think it was an easy time of suffering for Star? I'm sorry, I'm not here for the humans - my efforts are concentrated to helping the lives of the RATS, not the egos of their owners. I feel sorry that your rat had to die, not for you for losing her. As, in my opinion, her death could have been preventable given the correct medical care - which you refused her.
> 
> I'm not here to pamper your bad feelings. In MY opinion, you let your rat down.


i strongly disagree and i was happy to take her to the vet. if your rat or even your child died would you like if someone said those things to you? look at it from my view. You are an <edit: rfadmin>.


----------



## ration1802

So why DIDN'T you take her to the vet?? After days of diarrhea, bleeding from the anus etc ... my rats would never have been placed in that position. So I don't know how you can compare the situation.

If I am an 'arsehole' for speaking what I (and I'm sure other members here) believe, then so be it. 

I'm not here to make you feel better. I am sorry your girl had to die and I am very sorry about the situation that caused her death.


----------



## Stace87

acidrain said:


> i strongly disagree and i was happy to take her to the vet. if your rat or even your child died would you like if someone said those things to you? look at it from my view.


If you were happy to take her to the vets, I really can't understand why you didn't. You made various posts on the forum about her being unwell and then ignored the feedback to get her to a vet ASAP. If I looked at it from your point of view, I would feel extremely bad that my rat died because I didn't try to get her treatment.


----------



## acidrain

all of those problems stopped. :'( :'( :'( :'(


Sorry- for the spelling errors.


----------



## acidrain

I have taken care of my dog for 10 years now and he is very healthy and goes to the vets when needed. i am perfectibility capable of caring for animals.


----------



## Stace87

acidrain said:


> I have taken care of my dog for 10 years now and he is very healthy and goes to the vets when needed. i am perfectibility capable of caring for animals.


I imagine you'd most likely have taken your dog to the vet if he showed the same symptoms that Star had shown. A vet was needed for Star and hopefully you will take any future animals to the vets sooner, rather then too late like it was for Star.


----------



## acidrain

Stace87 said:


> acidrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken care of my dog for 10 years now and he is very healthy and goes to the vets when needed. i am perfectibility capable of caring for animals.
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine you'd most likely have taken your dog to the vet if he showed the same symptoms that Star had shown. A vet was needed for Star and hopefully you will take any future animals to the vets sooner, rather then too late like it was for Star.
Click to expand...


the only reason i did not take star is because the symptoms cleared. i treat my dog and my rat equally.


----------



## zoe9

I'm very sorry poor Star has died.

Your poem was nice however it bothers me you are not taking responsibility for what has happened.

If you can't admit you have made a mistake you can't learn from it and if you can't learn from it you repeat it.

It's easy to work out from your posts that Star suffered from diarrhoea for at least a week before she died and that despite your claims she was better she clearly wasn't.

Please stop making excuses. Star needed vet treatment which you did not give her. End of story.

I am sorry you are upset but I'm not going to sugar-coat anything because of it. Please learn from what has happened here so any future rats do not suffer the same fate.

RIP Star.


----------



## junior_j

I have been reading the ongoing threads/posts ect and i can see clearly u were given advice about taking the little girl to the vets. I was 14 or 15 when i had to have 3 of my rats put down at once after the vet said they all had terminal issues and i made sure they got put down properly after paying for them to be seen to! At that age it was hard but i done it , i dont know how old u are but when u have rats u need to take them to the vets no matter what.. Weather or not her problems cleared u still should of taken her to be on the safe side. Her life wont be in vain providing u learn from not taking her.

R.I.P Star,


----------



## acidrain

_*A NOTE TO ALL: *_

I need to address a few things. 

First of all: None of you know me and you have no right to make the assumptions you made. You assumed me to be an irresponsible 14 year old who doesn't know how to care for animals and doesn't want to make the effort to take my rat to the vet. You're wrong. I did everything in my power to keep star healthy. Many of the posts that i made were exaggerated a bit- because i was very worried about my girl and went a little overboard because i was nervous and assumed the worst. if i knew that star was in need of a vet i would have taken her. Her diarrhea had stopped and her spark was back. i cared about her and was very responsible with her and did everything in my power to keep her healthy. i had no idea that this could have happened. how dare you make those assumptions about me in this time of grief for me. i love and care for all my animals as if they were my own flesh and blood- because they are my family and i love them. I am a great pet owner and do not need this. i value and appreciate all of your opinions on rattie life, but please- dont judge this situation unless you know the full story.


----------



## ration1802

Alright, and a note to *you*

The assumptions were correct based on on the posts that YOU posted and the information YOU gave. If you now decide that you are going to downplay her symptoms to make herself feel better, than that's your decision. The advice that you were given was based on the information you provided us with; remember this is the INTERNET and we are not able to read minds or know anything about your situation that you don't tell us about. So perhaps that is a lesson to be learnt also.

And PS. Everything in your power would have been taking her to the vet when her symptoms didn't clear up within a few days (which they had been showing by the time you had posted). So either you could take her to the vet, or you couldn't. I think it's time you make get your story straight.

As for this whole situation, I think the death of Star has said it all. What carries forth is going to up to you - whether it's your denial, ignorance or whether you learn from what has happened. The ball is in your court, so it's up to you what you do with it.


----------



## acidrain

I am not denying anything or ignorant. both my parents agree with all.


----------



## lilspaz68

I agree with everything said here, rats do not spontaneously get better from horrible symptoms like that, and we know that the longer you leave these things, the worse it gets, unfortunately you blithely ignored the "get to the vet" advice and instead bathed her even more, actually damaging her skin. Your posts on here and your actions are all we have to go on. Its all well and good that NOW you say you would've taken her to the vet, but you didn't. Next time the whole forum shrieks "take her to the vet" run, don't walk to your vet...next rat might be saved.

We often learn the hard way, but we admit it and learn. You are denying everything.

RIP Star, if you were mine, you would've been treated, and if you were too sick, I would've let you go and not let you suffer any longer.


----------



## RFAdmin

thread locked, don't see benefit of continuing thread. and acidrain please don't curse.

RIP Star.


----------

